# If a furry had a child...



## Lewi (Oct 4, 2009)

...would they bring up their child as furry too?


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 4, 2009)

Nope, I wouldn't do that to my own child...you're crazy XP


----------



## Lewi (Oct 4, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Nope, I wouldn't do that to my own child...your crazy XP


  Ah but it depends... If you just draw anthro's, that'd be ok. But if you suited/ liked yiff, THEN it would be crazy D=


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 4, 2009)

I think it would really depend on the people raising the child. Not every furry couple would raise their children the exact same way.

Personally, if I ever had children, I would never tell them about the fandom. Hopefully, I will never have children.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 4, 2009)

if they do they need to be smacked hard >.> simply because they belong to the group of people who take everything way too far and way too seriously...


----------



## Fay V (Oct 4, 2009)

What does raising them furry mean?
Hell yes there's going to be cartoons, and animals, and awesome fluffy things. I don't see how looking at art could hurt either.
but furry porn, yiffing, internet forums would probably be a no (the internet one mostly applied for when they are younger.)


----------



## Superfoxy (Oct 4, 2009)

OP is a nutcase. 

Okay. Furry is an INTEREST. Not a cult. Unless you're a "lifestyler". *shudders* 

Why do you need to involve your kids in it? Why do you need to have ANY of the same interests as they do? If you expose them to something and they take a liking to it it's one thing, but if they don't take to it, why shove their noses into it?


----------



## Dementiality (Oct 4, 2009)

If a soldier from the Gulf War had a child, then would that child also fight in Iraq?  --  Wait!  Forget I said that!


----------



## Fat_Deimos (Oct 4, 2009)

Lewi said:


> ...would they bring up their child as furry too?








Please tell me you aren't the same guy who wrote the above faux LJ entry.


----------



## Dass (Oct 4, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> OP is a nutcase.
> 
> Okay. Furry is an INTEREST. Not a cult. Unless you're a "lifestyler". *shudders*
> 
> Why do you need to involve your kids in it? Why do you need to have ANY of the same interests as they do? If you expose them to something and they take a liking to it it's one thing, but if they don't take to it, why shove their noses into it?



You know, WTFITS is just STI FTW backwards. Not that I'm sure what this has to do with anything.

OP: Nyet nyet nyet nyet nyet. You know I'm serious when I say no in Russian.


----------



## makmakmob (Oct 4, 2009)

You seem to think this is an ethical issue, but I don't think it is. Any decent parent would want their kids to respect their interests, sure, but would bring up their child to do what they want to. I mean, my father is happy when I show an interest in computer science physics or cars, but he doesn't expect me to. If I had kids, I might still go to cons, maybe draw (if I got good at it), and It'd be cool if they liked it, but I'd hardly be upset if they didn't care. 
I might add, if your furry interest happens to involve sex, what kind if weird parent actually tells their kid what they get up to in the bedroom? Yuck.
I might also add if it's a life controlling sort of lifestyle thing, I'd expect you to drop that shit as soon as you had kids.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 4, 2009)

Fat_Deimos said:


> Please tell me you aren't the same guy who wrote the above faux LJ entry.



You have got to be f*cking kidding me.
Also I did here about a family of furries, but the kids just joined because he liked it.


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 4, 2009)

Fat_Deimos said:


> Please tell me you aren't the same guy who wrote the above faux LJ entry.


holy fucking shit :V
fucking furfags...


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 4, 2009)

Fat_Deimos said:


> Please tell me you aren't the same guy who wrote the above faux LJ entry.


It's really too bad that it's fake, huh.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 4, 2009)

Furries should refrain form reproducing.

Period.


----------



## HoneyPup (Oct 4, 2009)

Only if the kid wants to.
Furry isn't important enough for me to want to push upon my child. However, if they expressed an interest, then that's fine. I wouldn't force my kid to have any hobby or interest. I know some parents do it ("I like football therefore you better play it" sorta thing), but I wouldn't ever do that to my child if I had one. Interests also rub off onto kids: my brother's father like Star Wars, and so does his kid, but that wasn't forced, it just happened.



Fat_Deimos said:


> Please tell me you aren't the same guy who wrote the above faux LJ entry.


Poor kid.


----------



## paxil rose (Oct 4, 2009)

They could probably try, but there's a good chance the kid would get to a point where they thought furries were kind of stupid and start making fun of it. Then they'd be one of those nasty anti furry hate mongering fursecutors. Then what "misconceptions" would be blamed for his attitude? Because everyone knows if someone doesn't like furries it's because they were force fed blatant lies by people with frothing at the mouth hatred towards furries.

I kid. In seriousness though, most people grow out of Disney cartoons and talking doggies for a reason. One could attempt to "raise a child furry" for years, there's a good chance it wouldn't take.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 4, 2009)

Fat_Deimos said:


> Please tell me you aren't the same guy who wrote the above faux LJ entry.



Beaten me to it! Damn!!


The furry fandom can be considered analogous to those who are in the Card game interest groups. Not a religious cult. If a parent would raise their child to be "Furry", I would seriously question their parenting methods.


----------



## Remy (Oct 4, 2009)

No.

As others have said, Furry to majority is just an interest. But, you do have your small number of rotten tomatoes.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 4, 2009)

Lewi said:


> ...would they bring up their child as furry too?


  It wouldn't surprise me if at least some tried it.  Though I think those most likely would probably be the Otherkin members of Furry.  "By the way son, you're actually a Dragon stuck in a human shell.  "


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 4, 2009)

If Fury had a child?  Poor child..  oh wait, FurRy, ohh, my bad.  Ive got no prob with Furries raising their children as Furries as long as they dun overdo it.


----------



## Tony (Oct 4, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> If Fury had a child? Poor child.. oh wait, FurRy, ohh, my bad. Ive got no prob with Furries raising their children as Furries as long as they dun overdo it.


Overdoing as a lifestyle? o_o


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 4, 2009)

Kentchiro said:


> Overdoing as a lifestyle? o_o



I mean, if they overdo it by forcing em to fursuit or other Furry stuff, instead of givin em the choice


----------



## Patton89 (Oct 4, 2009)

Attaman said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if at least some tried it.  Though I think those most likely would probably be the Otherkin members of Furry.  "By the way son, you're actually a Dragon stuck in a human shell.  "


Insert: " by the way son, when you die you go to eternal bliss and happiness,instead of eternal suffering, because a jewish guy died 2000 years ago for our sins and rose from the dead like a zombie and ascended into sky kingdom, and dont forget, gay people are evil and vile."
Doesnt seem much better.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 4, 2009)

Patton89 said:


> Insert: " by the way son, when you die you go to eternal bliss and happiness,instead of eternal suffering, because a jewish guy died 2000 years ago for our sins and rose from the dead like a zombie and ascended into sky kingdom, and dont forget, gay people are evil and vile."
> Doesnt seem much better.


Not really much better, but at least it doesn't change one's opinion about oneself.  Telling someone they're really a dragon, does.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a kid, and he has no clue.  But he's only 5 and his mother's not a fur and isn't all that happy that I got into the fandom.  Needless to say, her mother and I aren't together.

When he gets older, he'll know more about all of my geekish activities.  If he chooses to partake of them himself, that's his choice.  But because of the prevalence of implicit or explicit sexual focus in the fandom, I'd likely only introduce him to the fandom when he's old enough to understand those concepts.  Before then, he'll just know that I like dragons, that go to fur cons and/or have friends in the fandom but not much more than that.



Attaman said:


> Not really much better, but at least it doesn't change one's opinion about oneself. Telling someone they're really a dragon, does.



Huh?!  Telling someone that they're a sinner by nature and that Jesus died for their sins doesn't change one's opinion about oneself? 

Otherkin who tell their kids what they believe are no different than Christians who tell their children what they believe.  The child will accept or reject that belief when they grow old enough to do so.


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Oct 4, 2009)

Patton89 said:


> Insert: " by the way son, when you die you go to eternal bliss and happiness,instead of eternal suffering, because a jewish guy died 2000 years ago for our sins and rose from the dead like a zombie and ascended into sky kingdom, and dont forget, gay people are evil and vile."
> Doesnt seem much better.


I loled.

I would not raise my child as a furry... It just dosen't seem like a good idea, you know?
Like raising them to be in the military, or to be a minister, or a football player, it dosen't really give them a choice. 
If they became a furry later in life, of course I would be fine with it, but I would try harder to make him acceptable to society first. 
He can become an outcast in high school, no sooner, because i does no good to be part of "This" that early in life


----------



## Darlem (Oct 4, 2009)

As a dude with a kid, No. I support anything he wants to do no  matter what if that be furry, gay, or president. I'm not gonna specifically raise him to be a furry tho. Thats just dumb.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Oct 4, 2009)

If I had a kid of my own and he's (or she's) asking me what a furry is I'll tell my kid them "furries are people who love of anything that is half man half animal". Then I'll go on telling my kid what a fursuit is and why furries don't include human and quadruped
loving making a part of the fandom. 

By the way, NO, no furries don't have sex real animals, that is something very different all together.


----------



## Azerane (Oct 4, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> I mean, if they overdo it by forcing em to fursuit or other Furry stuff, instead of givin em the choice


 
Giving them a choice.... what choice is there to give? Being a furry is your interest not theirs. Sure, it might be theirs down the track if they come across it, but it's not really a lifestyle or religion. It's an interest/part of life... it's not a way of life.

If I had kids, they don't need to know that I'm furry, it's no big deal. They can have whatever interest they want, and to some extent, I wouldn't want them to be a furry anyway.


----------



## Adamada (Oct 4, 2009)

Lewi said:


> ...would they bring up their child as furry too?



I'd hope not. Let the kid do what he wants.


----------



## JoeStrike (Oct 4, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> Furry is an INTEREST. Not a cult.



Furry means different things to different people; others may not share your view of it.


----------



## Qoph (Oct 4, 2009)

This thread seems to make two assumptions, that

1. there would be a straight furry couple, and
2. they would want to have a child.

Since the combination of these two is extremely unlikely in the fandom, I don't think it can be much of an issue.

Right?


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 4, 2009)

What if your fursona had a child?


----------



## Darlem (Oct 4, 2009)

Qoph said:


> This thread seems to make two assumptions, that
> 
> 1. there would be a straight furry couple, and
> 2. they would want to have a child.
> ...


My wife isn't furry but I am and we do have a child. Will I raise him as a furry? No. Its not totally unheard of for both parents to be furry either. Also whats wrong with a gay furry couple adopting a child?


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 4, 2009)

No. I have no interest in involving my offspring in a sexually charged fetish subculture.  And god help any of you that do.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Oct 4, 2009)

Lewi said:


> ...would they bring up their child as furry too?



Oh Jesus no. I wouldn't let my future kid(s) near furries for at least 18 years.


----------



## TDK (Oct 4, 2009)

If I knew of this in my neighborhood, I would call the Social Worker/Cops immediately. 
SAVE THE CHILDREN!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 4, 2009)

Fat_Deimos said:


> Please tell me you aren't the same guy who wrote the above faux LJ entry.



After reading that entry I wanna smack that guy clean in the kisser!


----------



## Panda (Oct 4, 2009)

My child would be around it,but I wouldn't make them do anything they didn't want to. If they decided that they liked it after seeing it, then I would help them get more into it.
   Other than that I wouldn't force them into being interested.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 4, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> Furry means different things to different people; others may not share your view of it.



If a furry thinks "being furry" is more than an interest they don't deserve to be associated with the fandom. Why do you think it is called the "furry FANDOM"? because it is a fanbase, no more, no less.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 4, 2009)

If a furry had a child, nothing would change.



Jashwa said:


> What if your fursona had a child?



Dude.  I'm on Furc.  I see it happen near-daily.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 4, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> If a furry had a child, nothing would change.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.  I'm on Furc.  I see it happen near-daily.



I used to be on furc, and I yused to see it almost daily, even my fursona had......a "few" children >.>. But I don't see what ones fursona does, have to do with what we do in reality.


----------



## Anthan (Oct 4, 2009)

When they're old enough, it's their choice.


----------



## Rossyfox (Oct 4, 2009)

Fat_Deimos said:


> Please tell me you aren't the same guy who wrote the above faux LJ entry.



No, that would be me. :3


----------



## Bobmuffins (Oct 4, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> Okay. Furry is an INTEREST. Not a cult.



Pretty much this.



Fat_Deimos said:


>



._. Wow. I-I'm not even going to talk about this.


----------



## Creed (Oct 4, 2009)

I probably would not. Unless of course he/she wanted to.


----------



## ila (Oct 4, 2009)

I would tell my child about the fandom when he or she was would ask about it or when it would be appropriate (like if I started going to conventions or he/she overhears a conversation or if someone bullies them for having fur parents or something along those lines) leaving out all sexual aspects of it... then it would be my child's decision whether its something they are interested in... I would how ever demand that they show me respect despite being a furry, as I would demand they respect to all others despite believes and (legal) hobby's.


----------



## Carenath (Oct 4, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> After reading that entry I wanna smack that guy clean in the kisser!


Oh lord..


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 4, 2009)

I wouldn't.

If my kid took up interest in furry, that would be because of their own discovery and their own decision.

But I would tell them to stay away from the "yiffy" shit, and the sick bestiality crowd, lest they become an embarrassment to themselves and my entire family.


----------



## Isaac (Oct 4, 2009)

I personally think it's rather silly. That's like a Trekkie trying to force their kid to be interested in Star Trek.

If I need to explain how silly that is, you should probably go back to school.


----------



## Kocchan (Oct 4, 2009)

Furry is a FANDOM. Not a cult.


----------



## Meeew (Oct 4, 2009)

How does one raise a child as a furry?

Buy them a teeny fursuit or something? Take them to conventions? Browse FA alongside them?

One would think by the time you have a child and in good standing economically, you'd probably be less active in the fandom.


----------



## Kocchan (Oct 4, 2009)

Meeew said:


> How does one raise a child as a furry?
> 
> Buy them a teeny fursuit or something? Take them to conventions? Browse FA alongside them?


Is it bad that I think a teensey fursuit would be ADORABLE?


----------



## Meeew (Oct 4, 2009)

Kocchan said:


> Is it bad that I think a teensey fursuit would be ADORABLE?



Yes, it means your mentally unstable and should see a psychiatrist. 


...or it is indeed a cute thought.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 4, 2009)

It's been done. One is in my AIM list. :V


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Oct 4, 2009)

Nah, It's their choice you cant force them to either if they didnt want to, Like I said it would be their choice...Their life not yours =P


----------



## JoeStrike (Oct 5, 2009)

Meeew said:


> How does one raise a child as a furry?
> 
> Buy them a teeny fursuit or something? ...



http://www.picture-baby.com/d/file/baby/2009-04/acf22e8e3c52e27667d47a5c4afed3e0.jpg

http://static.squidoo.com/resize/squidoo_images/-1/lens2112336_1252087482TomArmaBlackCat.jpg

http://s2.buzzfeed.com/static/image...g-animal-baby-costumes-21941-1247583954-2.jpg


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 5, 2009)

Raising your kid as a furry? If any person wants to raise their kid as a furry, then they have a mental disorder that needs to be treated. Furry is a hobby, not a lifestyle.


----------



## FerrenF (Oct 5, 2009)

Absolutely not. I would be going against my own beliefs and now allowing those of others.


----------



## lupineshadow (Oct 5, 2009)

If you're just interested i anthro stuff and it's a hobby, it's obvious there's no reason to indoctrinate your kids with it any more than if you like books or cars or TV.

If you're an otherkin you've just got to remember that no matter what else you believe about yourself you are physically human. So your child will be too, and most likely mentally human as well. Otherkin (speaking as one) can only become dangerous and cult-like when they forget they are abnormailites and start treating it as normal.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 5, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> http://static.squidoo.com/resize/squidoo_images/-1/lens2112336_1252087482TomArmaBlackCat.jpg


 
all I can say is poor black kid ._.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 5, 2009)

I know of a father-son duo that regularly attends anthrocon. But it's obvious that the son enjoys it as much as the father.

That is the only reason I would show my kid about furriness is if they had an interest in it themselves, and brought it to me first. (They'd probably be curious about my costumes if anything). If not, I'll let them do what they want. Like everyone else has been saying, furry is a hobby. And those that do believe it is a lifestyle, and would raise their children like that, shouldn't have children. :/


----------



## Darlem (Oct 5, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> http://www.picture-baby.com/d/file/baby/2009-04/acf22e8e3c52e27667d47a5c4afed3e0.jpg


This FTW.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 5, 2009)

Fat_Deimos said:


> Please tell me you aren't the same guy who wrote the above faux LJ entry.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Oct 5, 2009)

threw no fault of my own my daughter turned out furry.... I don't know why...
I didn't force anything on her so ummm.. I dunno... be we didn't raise her to be furry no.
I would also like to add that she's 16 and pretty much can decide what she wants right now and it's only been in the last year that she has said I'm a furry.


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 5, 2009)

Parents that force their own interests onto their kids shouldn't have kids in the first place. Simple.
   It just shows you are not mature enough and you are deliberately robbing your kid's right to explore what interest fits him/her the most. 
Then again, _some_ furries have a annoying habit of shoving their interest in everybody's face. Their own children would probably not be an exception.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 5, 2009)

VoidBat said:


> Parents that force their own interests onto their kids shouldn't have kids in the first place. Simple.
> It just shows you are not mature enough and you are deliberately robbing your kid's right to explore what interest fits him/her the most.
> Then again, _some_ furries have a annoying habit of shoving their interest in everybody's face. Their own children would probably not be an exception.


I hate to break it to you, but kids want to be like their parents when they're young.  If you go to church & pray to God, they'll be interested in learning about God and would likely want to go to church too.  (Although they probably wouldn't like to stay still for the sermon, which is why Sunday school exists.)

My son very badly wants to play D&D because I play D&D.  I'm not forcing it on him; it's just something he wants to do because I do it.

If you're making a fursuit, they'd probably want to know what that's all about too.


----------



## Lewi (Oct 5, 2009)

Fat_Deimos said:


> Please tell me you aren't the same guy who wrote the above faux LJ entry.


  I'm not him >=<


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 5, 2009)

Lewi said:


> I'm not him >=<



The guilty party already stepped forward earlier in this thread.

I LOLed at the entry.


----------



## Nocturne (Oct 5, 2009)

Telnac said:


> I hate to break it to you, but kids want to be like their parents when they're young.  If you go to church & pray to God, they'll be interested in learning about God and would likely want to go to church too.  (Although they probably wouldn't like to stay still for the sermon, which is why Sunday school exists.)
> 
> My son very badly wants to play D&D because I play D&D.  I'm not forcing it on him; it's just something he wants to do because I do it.
> 
> If you're making a fursuit, they'd probably want to know what that's all about too.



This is true.  I think the main thing is to just let the kids be themselves.  Don't force any interests on a kid, but let them explore different things.  It's important to not box kids in, I think.  I want my kids to be open minded, logical, and free for expression.  I could care less if they want to spend their hobby time playing football, videogames, or whatever else.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 5, 2009)

VoidBat said:


> Then again, _some_ furries have a annoying habit of shoving their interest in everybody's face. Their own children would probably not be an exception.



But then they'd have to stop being annoying long enough to find someone to have sex with...


----------



## TheWolfer (Oct 5, 2009)

Personally, I would let my kid decide for themselves if they wanted to become a furry. Its kinda like if I was into drugs, I wouldn't force my kid to take them too. Its all about choice!

~TW~


----------



## Shino (Oct 5, 2009)

Sometimes I think it'd be nice to have a kid someday, and while I'm sure they'd be influenced by both of us being avid fursuiting furries, I certainly wouldn't presume to "force" the culture on him (or her, but I'm hoping for a boy).


----------



## darkfox118 (Oct 5, 2009)

I think the op is making a flawed exception in expecting any of us to have children.

sure some of you may but.. I'm not even in a relationship right now.. and really couldn't imagine having a little human.. thing.. around the house demanding things all the time.

if I did have one would I "raise it" as a furry?

uh.. no? I dunno.. maybe at halloween??


----------



## Momoko (Oct 5, 2009)

About the furriest thing I would ever make my son do is maybe dress like an animal for Halloween while he's still a tiny baby. So that would be a no..


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 6, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> if they do they need to be smacked hard >.> simply because they belong to the group of people who take everything way too far and way too seriously...



this


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 6, 2009)

Telnac said:


> I hate to break it to you, but kids want to be like their parents when they're young. If you go to church & pray to God, they'll be interested in learning about God and would likely want to go to church too. (Although they probably wouldn't like to stay still for the sermon, which is why Sunday school exists.)
> 
> My son very badly wants to play D&D because I play D&D. I'm not forcing it on him; it's just something he wants to do because I do it.
> 
> If you're making a fursuit, they'd probably want to know what that's all about too.


 
Yes. Imitation behaviour, "monkey see, monkey do". However I think you misunderstand me. I said parents that _force_ their _own_ interests onto their kids. 

Ex. I live pretty close to a soccer field. Soccer is a big sport and a lot of people love to practice it and share it etc etc. Though I think you cross a line when you as a parent dress up your -insert number here- MONTH OLD BABY in baby-sized soccer gear and try to teach him/her how to kick a ball_. That is_ forcing your _own_ _interest_ and hobby on somebody. 

I see that kind of ignorance and stupidity every day.


----------



## Uro (Oct 6, 2009)

Lewi said:


> ...would they bring up their child as furry too?



...

.......

For real?


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Oct 6, 2009)

Momoko said:


> About the furriest thing I would ever make my son do is maybe dress like an animal for Halloween while he's still a tiny baby. So that would be a no..


This.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 6, 2009)

I've seen infants and small children at AC. So...some of them pretty much try.

Incidentally, second gens really weird me out.
You're gonna go to AC with your dad. Really? I mean, _really_?


----------



## Furlone (Oct 6, 2009)

Some people are like "Son, join me on my journey!" I feel sorry for that kid who's dad home schools him, and teaches himm "furry"...


----------



## VengeanceZ (Oct 6, 2009)

No way.

Except if she/he finds it on his/her own and tells me about it, then I will explain it to him, and separate the *TRUTH* from the *LIES.*


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 6, 2009)

Faile said:


> But then they'd have to stop being annoying long enough to find someone to have sex with...


 
This ^


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 6, 2009)

No.. as everyone else said, it's an interest, not a lifestyle.
I have a 3 month old.. have I thought of getting her a little
animal costume for Halloween? Yus.. those are adorable. >>
Would I ever bring her to a con? FUCK NO. There's too many
creepy ass babyfur and.. sick people, pedophiles in disguise.
Why would anyone want to expose their child to grown men
who run around with diapers under their animal costumes is 
beyond my ability of comprehension. 

And shutup, my mate is furry, and we're both straight. So feh.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 6, 2009)

Threads like this always make me glad I'm sterile.

If somehow cursed with fertility again and subsequently impregnated...I might raise my child to be a snide, sarcastic prostitute, or a neckbeared Poindexter, or even a submissive pot-smoking foot-fetishist--but I'd _never_ raise a furry. I'm sorry, but quite frankly, you people are freaks :V


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't tell them anything. I would let them, on their own, discover the fandom and see if they are a furry. Don't intervene with such matters


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 6, 2009)

furries cant reproduce silly. they're all gay.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Oct 6, 2009)

If I ever had a child, I would tell him if he wanted to know, but however I would have to try and length it out, and tell him what yiff mean (maybe if he hits 18, or if he finds out about sex at a younger age.) but however I would not force him, I would let him to it at his own will ( it's the same  with religion, forcing them to believe of what they don't would be stupid).


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 6, 2009)

fffff
no

cause as soon as ya parents the furry gets put to the side >[


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 6, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> furries cant reproduce silly. they're all gay.


but they can still adopt


----------



## Reednemer (Oct 6, 2009)

Lewi said:


> ...would they bring up their child as furry too?




Thats why i hate you lewi.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Oct 6, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> furries cant reproduce silly. they're all gay.



not all furs are gay, I'm straight. ( not bi).


----------



## VengeanceZ (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm BI.


AAAH >


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 6, 2009)

FoxPhantom said:


> not all furs are gay, I'm straight. ( not bi).


Inb4 "you're doing it wrong."


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 6, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Threads like this always make me glad I'm sterile.
> 
> If somehow cursed with fertility again and subsequently impregnated...I might raise my child to be a snide, sarcastic prostitute, or a neckbeared Poindexter, or even a submissive pot-smoking foot-fetishist--but I'd _never_ raise a furry. I'm sorry, but quite frankly, you people are freaks :V


 
Tellin' it like it is.


----------



## Lewi (Oct 7, 2009)

VoidBat said:


> Yes. Imitation behaviour, "monkey see, monkey do". However I think you misunderstand me. I said parents that _force_ their _own_ interests onto their kids.
> 
> Ex. I live pretty close to a soccer field. Soccer is a big sport and a lot of people love to practice it and share it etc etc. Though I think you cross a line when you as a parent dress up your -insert number here- MONTH OLD BABY in baby-sized soccer gear and try to teach him/her how to kick a ball_. That is_ forcing your _own_ _interest_ and hobby on somebody.
> 
> I see that kind of ignorance and stupidity every day.


 
I know this is quite off topic, but I agree with it entirely. Kids should'nt be forced into sports. It's stupid, and rots their brains.


----------



## Lewi (Oct 7, 2009)

Reednemer said:


> Thats why i hate you lewi.


  D=


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 7, 2009)

Lewi said:


> I know this is quite off topic, but I agree with it entirely. Kids should'nt be forced into sports. It's stupid, and rots their brains.


 
Replace soccer with desired hobby/interest. In this case furry. Same effect. I just used it as a example.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 7, 2009)

If my child's fursona was a puppy, I'd probably lick it. I don't need consent because the child would be my property and therefore his fursona would be too.


What would *you* do if your child's fursona was a puppy?


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 7, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> If my child's fursona was a puppy, I'd probably lick it. I don't need consent because the child would be my property and therefore his fursona would be too.
> 
> 
> What would *you* do if your child's fursona was a puppy?


 

Punt it like a football..."*GOOOOOOOAAALLLLLLLLL!!!!!*"


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 7, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Tellin' it like it is.


It's what I do


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 8, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> If my child's fursona was a puppy, I'd probably lick it. I don't need consent because the child would be my property and therefore his fursona would be too.
> 
> 
> What would *you* do if your child's fursona was a puppy?


 
Sacrifice its soul to the deity of DETH.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 8, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Sacrifice its soul to the deity of DETH.


Toki Wartooth? :V


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 8, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Toki Wartooth? :V


 
NIGHT. SKY. BLEEDS. RED.

BLACK. BIRDS. BRING. DETH.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 8, 2009)

Yep I think this is done.


----------

